# Fresco Tree Austria Saddle???



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 23, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with this saddle?


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah I have one. Its a good saddle. I like my butterfly better. I am currently trying to sell it. A guy work wanted and never paid me for it. I am thinking about just takeing it back. I wore it with and without the seat and like it without the seat. It is a little heavier than the butterfly.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 23, 2004)

Here this pic might work


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2004)

I know several people who love it.

When i looke at it they did not have one big enough for me. It fit the waist, but the legs were too short/small for me.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the Bfly mod that has the Austria leg straps.

Hubert (ART) has a new saddle out.


----------



## daniel kraus (Mar 25, 2004)

Whats that?
Hubert has a new saddle?
I would love to see what old Hubert has been up to this past year.
Is there any way you could get Hubert on line to give us a show and tell?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 25, 2004)

Hubert's saddle is a step closer to what many of us are looking for.

It is light like the Bfly but has more adjustments and the parts are replaceable.

It is a nice saddle with some great potential. You can adjust the pitch on it, the bridge length, or just replace the bridge.

As far as pics, I don't know. Check www.freeworker.de - they should have a pic soon. Their new catalog that was printed in the last few weeks doesn't even have a pic this saddle is so new.

Edelrid is the manufacturer so they may have it on a website.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 25, 2004)

This is what I could find on the Edlerid site.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 25, 2004)

I picked around on that site and couldn't find it. I think it is too new.

Maybe on huberts site 

it is an Edelrid saddle but on the back it says "Designed by Hubert..."


----------



## daniel kraus (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for the web site. Cheers.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 26, 2004)

This?

http://www.freeworker.de/store/pd1034523790.htm?categoryId=18


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 26, 2004)

It isn't listed. 

It is on pg. 8 of their catalog that came out on the 21st of March. In the catalog it has no pic and no name.

I will stop by next week to pic up a few of these http://www.freeworker.de/store/pd1690408663.htm?categoryId=8

and one of these http://www.freeworker.de/store/pd-2004271092.htm?categoryId=8

I will take the digi cam with and get some pics of the saddle to post.

They have a cool deal where for $30 you can try out any 3 saddles for 10 days.


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 26, 2004)

[/B][/QUOTE]


Hmmmm... which one should I try?
Nathan can you ask if they ship overseas?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats a purty saddle!


----------



## rumination (Mar 26, 2004)

That is a mighty nice looking saddle. Wish there was a picture of the backside. Is there anyone in the states that sells those?


----------



## daniel kraus (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow! Now were talking. Looks like the Holy Grail of saddles.
Is this Huberts? I need to brush up on my German.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 27, 2004)

The Kolibri (Hummingbird) is a smooth saddle. It came out last year I think. It seems to be fairly popular. Very adjustable.

I am sure they ship overseas. The price may even be cheaper. I think these include a 16% sales tax.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 27, 2004)

Which saddle are we talking about,,,,the one you pictured or the one tom left a link to,,,b/c i would much rather have the one tom linked to...no one is selling these over here? I don't read german real well, so is there any info in english we could get on the saddle...


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *...no one is selling these over here? *



Good could probably hook you up. If no one is selling it in the USA, remember that VISA is accepted world wide.

That and English is the international language of MONEY so it is pretty easy to find english speakers where goods are sold.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 28, 2004)

BigJohn,

Are you still selling the saddle? How much do you want for it? Also, what size would it fit? Thanks, Roger.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah the saddle is still for sale. I wanted $175 for it. A guy work with just took it off the truck and said he wanted and never paid me for it so I am about to repo it.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 28, 2004)

A pic of the saddle for sale? Which of the two is it???


----------



## Gopher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Both look good to me!*

Thank you for all of your wonderful searching!

And yes, I took a couple of quarters of German in college, so I did dig out my German/English dictionary and my Spaus und Spaunig Verb book! Give me an hour; I'll have it figured out again!

Say, Tom, I believe I would be interested in that saddle you posted. Could you e-mail me further English info?

Gopher


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 28, 2004)

Dave, I have a Fresco Saddle X as a demo if you want to try it out for a little while.

Not that it would fit you, since it's not in a girls size.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 29, 2004)

Can anyone give me info on getting in touch w/ greg good? I guess i'd need to know which saddle wer'e talking about here though,,and what to call it....Thanks for some help...


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you know what page that was on in the tci,,,iv'e got the mag somewhere around...Thanks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 29, 2004)

Brandon, look in the back of any of the magazines and they will list what page the add is on

[email protected] is what I have for him


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, i'll give that a try,,just need the name of the saddle tom pictured there...anyone know it?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Thanks, i'll give that a try,,just need the name of the saddle tom pictured there...anyone know it? *



The page kalls it the "Kolibri - Multislide", Nate translated it to Hummingbird.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Mar 30, 2004)

I am working about 5 miles from Freeworker tommorrow so time permitting, I will stop by and get some photos of Hubert's saddle.

I will also try to find the manufacturer of the Kolibri.

If you have any questions, shoot the guys at Freeworker an email, they are cool with engli$h.


----------



## Gord (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that site translated


http://tinyurl.com/2ymy7


Babelfish is a great translation service...it imight not always be pretty but usually more or less understandable .

http://world.altavista.com/


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks Gord, i have to have you computer savvy guys to the leg work for me,,,,But anyhow i dropped them an email over there and i hope to hear about some way of getting one of those Kollibri saddles...It has the perfect butterfly improvements..This saddle should be hot.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Apr 6, 2004)

I just received a reply from freeworker on the cost of this beauty...nearly 400 american plus shipping... Ouch....Awesome saddle but 400,,maybe 300 or 350 but that sounds excessive....How much would the shipping be?And i was wondering about the weight, is it as light as the b'fly?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you contacted Greg Good yet?

If not give Charly Potorff a call he sells Greg's wears.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *I am working about 5 miles from Freeworker tommorrow so time permitting, I will stop by and get some photos of Hubert's saddle.
> *



I finally made it by. Huberts new saddle in partnership with Edelrid is really cool. Black, compact. Like the Bfly but lighter and much more user friendly and adjustable.

It is currently NOT in production. It comes stock with a bridge that can be removed or replaced. CE is frowning on saddles with replaceable bridges apparently. I think it is not just that the bridge is replaceable but, like the Dyneema mod, it has a life time that is shorter than the saddle.

The saddle was out in the open for testing and photos in Augsburg in March. My inquiries into photographing it just proked a laughing response so no pics
 

The Kolibri is €259 and when Huberts is sold, it is €230. The said it would be available in 4-6 weeks but also followed with at this point, I will believe it when it is here.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Aug 15, 2004)

On friday, Freeworked posted in the "news" section on their site that the TreeMagic Saddle from Edelrid is available.


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Aug 15, 2004)

Edelrid has it on their site too!!

Movie of it http://www.edelrid.de/de/kat/uid_ka...79a58ab05d2acce2c144ec7c60261bd/beetools.html



English info page w/pic
http://www.edelrid.de/en/kat/uid_ka...dd0c04fe522470c04aa28cd3639eefd/beetools.html


----------



## jkrueger (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nathan Wreyford _
> *Edelrid has it on their site too!!
> 
> Movie of it http://www.edelrid.de/de/kat/uid_ka...79a58ab05d2acce2c144ec7c60261bd/beetools.html
> ...



The saddle looks great, don't get the large d ring on the bridge. At first I thouht it was 3 d rings. That I'd want. They do say that you can have 2 d rings on bridge.

Wish I could try it out. Like to hear if any one has used it yet.

Jack


----------



## Gopher (Aug 16, 2004)

*I figured out the Duesch version...*

Now, this Tree Magic saddle looks like something I would buy.

Price and where to purchase?

It's late, so I probably missed something, but I do need a saddle. Yes, need; not just want (that is what I ask of my wife!) but need!

Gopher


----------



## mikecross23 (Oct 20, 2004)

Has anyone used this tree magic saddle yet?

http://www.edelrid.de/en/kat/uid_ka...dd0c04fe522470c04aa28cd3639eefd/beetools.html

I'm curious.

Thanks,
-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 20, 2004)

*Whoa!*

This babe has some muskules! 








Uhhh, that _is_ a babe, eh? 


Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 20, 2004)

There is some talk about the Tree Magic on Tree Buss and Pro-Climber too.


----------



## Frans (Oct 20, 2004)

Greg Good recently sent me the
"Tree Magic 11" saddle.
Overall this saddle is light weight and seems to be fairly consistant in design with my b-fly.
One of the first details I noticed was the adjustable back. this is a strap that tightens on the back of the back pad. I always had my b-fly (and other saddles as well) slip down my hips when slinging around a bigger saw. With this adjustment the saddle seems to 'stick' better on my hips without tightening the main belt to the point of cutting into my hips.
The amount of adjustments you can do to this saddle is amazing, you can adjust the adjustments.
Someone counted the amount of gear loops I dont remember the amount but you can hang whatever you want wherever you want.
The leg straps are real comfortable. 
This saddle is black with chrome colored hardware. Almost carbon fiber looking.
I guess the future of our climbing gear is leaning toward black and silver.
So lets see, the well equipped climber should have the:
Tree Magic saddle $300.
Carbon fiber spurs$400.
Single line attachment (ascender, pulley etc) $200.
Velocity or Blaze 120' $100.
Static 14,000 7/16" single line for climbing $200.
ms200T or ms192T $350.-$450.
Silky 'ibuki' $75.00
misc. karibs & prussik cord $100.
Did I forget anything? 
jeez I am up to $1825.00 for just the basics

Climbing has become a high dollar occupation!
Frans


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 20, 2004)

That's cool, I ain't cheap, either!


----------

